# Sidi Shoes: Does screw length attaching cleat matter?



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

Original screws heads worn such that I was concerned I soon wouldn't be able to back them out. 

Shop gave me replacements roughly twice as long, but fit all the way in flat. Seemed good.

Question, does this screw length differential make any difference at all? 

In particular, could it effect clipping* IN.* I've cleaned and lubed both shoes and pedals, and it seems they are harder to snap into now.

These were the replacements. Shoe was a Sidi Wire.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

I have heard lots of stories over the years about people switching out Sidi screws. If the head is the same and the screw does not go through the foot bed you are fine.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Can't help you with the question about Speedplays, but I use Look pedals with Sidi shoes and I always replace the Aluminum screws that come with the pedal with Stainless Steel screws from my local Ace Hardware store.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Bee-an-key said:


> If the head is the same and the screw does not go through the foot bed you are fine.


+1 this. I use Speedplays and recently retired a pair of Sidis that were causing foot pain. I think the soles finally broke down after many years of service. On my replacement shoes I was careful,to select screws that would not go all the way through.

The difficulty clipping in is most likely due to having messed with the cleats. Many of my repairs go that way. 😐


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

JSR said:


> +1 this. I use Speedplays and recently retired a pair of Sidis that were causing foot pain. I think the soles finally broke down after many years of service. On my replacement shoes I was careful,to select screws that would not go all the way through.
> 
> The difficulty clipping in is most likely due to having messed with the cleats. Many of my repairs go that way. 


Thanks for this reply as well as the others that suggest screw length should be effecting clip functionality. I think someone may have messed with them. With the lube, I'm finding them increasingly functional, or at least liveable, so we'll see if I have to bring them in.

Interesting on your retiring Sidi's due to start of discomfort. In another thread here I mentioned I went 10 years in a Sidi 47 Mega that felt great to the end. There was always excess strap, however, and the seemed "baggie" on the top so up measured and updated them to 46.5 regular in Sidi Wire. At this end of the first season, they were causing me discomfort where they seemed narrow across the ball of the foot side to side.

Went to a good shop here, and stumbled upon quite a foot expert. Guy measured my foot and confirmed my 46.5 regular should be fine. Another shop had already sold me some Super Feet inserts which went a long way to eliminating the problem. Like you, the felt the insole breakdown might be the issue.

This shoe guru felt my feet, really explored the situation and explained it in all kinds of technical terms. Ultimately he used something like duct tape cut into precise little strips and sizes to further build up under, and angle the Super Feet the way he felt I needed.

First ride...much better. Second ride...didn't even think about my feet until mile 17 which was pretty solid validation for me that I may have moved passed the issue.

Anyway...just passing along with regard to your foot discomfort.


----------

